# WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan



## rabe08 (29. März 2011)

*WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Da auch wir Computerfreaks auf Nahrungsmittel angewiesen sind - noch, vielleicht finden sich irgendwann Alternativen  - könnte dieses von Interesse sein:

Udo Vetter, bekannt durch sein lawblog (mE eines der besten deutschsprachigen Blogs), weist darauf hin, dass unsere liebe EU hammerharte Maßnahmen zum Schutz der EU-Bürger getroffen hat: Die Strahlungsgrenzwerte für Lebensmittelimporte aus Japan wurden erhöht. ERHÖHT! Ganz genau, diese Lebensmittel dürfen jetzt MEHR radioaktive Caesium-Isotope enthalten!?

Grund hierfür ist eine Regelung, die 1987 aufgrund von Tschernobyl geschaffen wurde: Um bei Eintreten einer Atomkatastrophe Lebensmittelknappheit zu verhindern, können die Höchstgrenzen für die Belastung von Lebensmitteln angehoben werden. Die Anwendung dieser Regelung ist jedoch absurd, wenn keine belasteten Lebensmittel aus Japan eingeführt würden, würde in Europa trotzdem niemand hungern. 

Wir können festhalten: Unser Wohlergehen ist das Maß für das Handeln der EU-Bürokratie - wer solche Aufsichtsbehörden hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr (Sorry Al Qaida, die EU war schneller)

Zum Nachlesen:

Udo Vetter EU erhöht Grenzwerte für japanische Lebensmittel | law blog


Basis für die Meldung von Udo Vetter war diese Pressemitteilung von Foodwatch und  Umweltinstitut München e.V.
Gemeinsame Presseerklärung von foodwatch und Umweltinstitut München e.V.: Grenzwerte für radioaktive Belastung von Lebensmitteln aus Japan erhöht


----------



## RSX (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll...


----------



## Star_KillA (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Crank ....


----------



## danthe (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Kann man echt nur schmunzeln.


----------



## thysol (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Heutzutage wird mann ja nur noch verarscht. Erst Crytek, jetzt die EU.


----------



## JeyP91 (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Mhm das im Zusammenhang mit der Nachtricht, dass einigen deutschen Wetterstationen verboten wurde Strahlendaten zu veröffentlichen... Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass die Strahlung echt schlimm ist, wir das aber nicht so mitbekommen sollen - sei es jetzt durch Lebensmittelverknappung oder auch veröffentlichte Strahlenwerte.

Quelle: Deutsche Wetterstationen dürfen Strahlendaten nicht mehr veröffentlichen. Unabhängige Messwerte auf www.wisnewski.de - Kopp-Verlag


----------



## thysol (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



JeyP91 schrieb:


> Mhm das im Zusammenhang mit der Nachtricht, dass einigen deutschen Wetterstationen verboten wurde Strahlendaten zu veröffentlichen... Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass die Strahlung echt schlimm ist, wir das aber nicht so mitbekommen sollen - sei es jetzt durch Lebensmittelverknappung oder auch veröffentlichte Strahlenwerte.


 
So ein Quatsch, ok Strahlung in Lebensmitteln ist wirklich gefaehrlich aber die minimale Strahlung die hier in Europa aus Japan ankommt ist nicht der Rede Wert.


----------



## MomentInTime (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Verbrecher. Die müsste man mal dazu zwingen, die vom wieder ins Meer geleiteten, verstrahltem Meereswasser verseuchten Fische zu fressen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



RSX schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll...


 
...und am Ende merken wir: Die Realität ist bizarrer als jeder Traum. Die EU bezieht nicht einmal so viele Nahrungsmittel von Japan, als dass es überhaupt notwendig sei, diesen Schritt zu tun; Es ist reiner Kapitalismus. Aber Geld ist am Ende wichtiger als Menschenleben. Wer hiermit Schwierigkeiten hat, sollte seinen Nahrungsbezug ändern; Beispielsweise Saisonal einkaufen. Ist generell eine der besten Methoden.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Verbrecher. Die müsste man mal dazu zwingen, die vom wieder ins Meer geleiteten, verstrahltem Meereswasser verseuchten Fische zu fressen.



Da hast du recht, wobei die armen Fische


----------



## MomentInTime (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, wobei die armen Fische


 
Hast Recht. Dann halt Seetank...


----------



## Dexter02 (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Ich wusste gar nicht das es solche Regelungen gibt.
Hier wurde meiner Meinung nach mal zu schnell gehandelt. Wir sind hier in Europa ja nicht wirklich abhängig von den Lebensmitteln aus Japan. Scheint eher so als ob die Japaner ihr verseuchtes Essen nicht los werden und wir das jetzt in geringen Mengen unter geschoben bekommen


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



JeyP91 schrieb:


> Mhm das im Zusammenhang mit der Nachtricht, dass einigen deutschen Wetterstationen verboten wurde Strahlendaten zu veröffentlichen... Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass die Strahlung echt schlimm ist, wir das aber nicht so mitbekommen sollen - sei es jetzt durch Lebensmittelverknappung oder auch veröffentlichte Strahlenwerte.
> 
> Quelle: Deutsche Wetterstationen dürfen Strahlendaten nicht mehr veröffentlichen. Unabhängige Messwerte auf www.wisnewski.de - Kopp-Verlag



Du solltest dir die Kopp Online Seite mal genauer ansehen, bevor du sowas überhaupt postest.

_"Der Kopp Verlag e.K. ist ein deutscher Buchverlag und -versand mit Sitz in Rottenburg am Neckar, dessen Geschäftsinhaber Jochen Kopp ist. Der Verlag hat sich unter anderem auf Literatur aus dem Umfeld von* Esoterik, Verschwörungstheorien und Pseudowissenschaften spezialisiert.*"_ Quelle Wiki

Kopp Verlag

Das sind solche Eso/UFO-Spinner die auch z.B. bei der Schweinegrippe vor dem Impfstoff gewarnt haben. Es ist besser, manche Links nicht einfach zu posten, sondern auch mal etwas recherchieren wer da was überhaupt veröffentlich. In dem Fall 100% Mist! Da wird wild Panik gemacht um dann den ganzen Gläubigen z.B. Aluhütchen gegen die Strahlung zu verkaufen. Nur als Beispiel.

EDIT: In diesem Zusammenhang auch: http://www.esowatch.com/ge/index.php?title=Kopp_Verlag. Zum Teil wirklich haarsträubende Geschichten.


----------



## Star_KillA (29. März 2011)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Recht. Dann halt Seetank...



Sushi das im dunklen leuchtet


----------



## kleinerSchuh (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

((Achtung das wird schon wieder "zu lustig", an der Stelle besser nicht. Da sind mir die als Verschwörungstheoretiker, geechteten doch lieber)).
(Was manchmal auch nur anders oder weiter Denken bedeutet)

Hättest Du auch bei skysnakes Nachricht reinmeisseln können. Danke gabs Trotzdem, wie es sich gehört.
Allgemeine "Werte" Anpassung hatte ich Befürchtet. 

Jetzt sind wir die Dummen "Dioxin" Hühner.
Gestern hieß es schon Schiffe wollen den Tokyoter Hafen nicht mehr ansteuern. Nicht nur wegen desinformnation. Der Amerikanische Flugzeugträger machte schon vor einer
Woche kehrt. Aber was soll man dazu noch schreiben, wird dadurch auch nicht besser...

Vor 18 Tagen ist es passiert, vor 17 erwähnte ich es beiläufig meiner Lebensgefährtin gegenüber. Mit einem aufgeklärten Menschen unterhielt ich mich vor kurzem mehrfach,
der hatte eine ähnliche Meinung dazu: "Die Insel können die langsam evakuieren". Alleine Tokyo wurde gesagt würde mindestens 200 Tage dauern. (Flugzeuge, Boote, Bahn)
Aber wohin (& was wird mit den anderen Kraftwerken)? Was leider viel schwerer wiegt im Kalkül (nicht von mir - TV), der Wirtschaftliche Schaden.
Erinnert mich an Horrorszenarien Richtung, Zombiefilme. (Ich will da nicht ins Detail gehen nur um Meine Meinung zu untermauern...)
Aber die Japaner werden das Aussitzen, haben Hiroshima & Nagasaki auch überlebt. Ausserdem sind sie kein "Aufgeber Volk". Was zu bewundern ist. Auch hier ist zuviel nicht gut.
Langsam lassen die sich helfen.
Die zulässigen Strahlenwerte werden nach oben hin korrigiert, es wird über die Jahre viele Opfer geben (Schleichender Gau, schleichender Tod). Nicht nur dort.

Oder ich bin der Irre, der sich irrt, was ich hoffe, sogar sehr.

Was richtig genial wäre, ähnlich wie der Ölkatastrophe vor ca. einem Jahr vor Amerika. (also nicht die Katastrophe, sondern...)
Wenn rund um die Welt nach "Heilungsvorschlägen", ausgerufen würde. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, ich hoffe auch noch.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Ist doch schön, leuchternder Pazifik-Seelachs aus'm Supermarkt mit Bordelaise druff wird dann vielleicht billiger, mangels Nachfrage. ^^


Man muss die Eurokraten einfach lieben ... sind jeden einzelnen Steuer-Cent wert!


----------



## Heli-Homer (29. März 2011)

Also wie auch immer, mehr als ein "O.o bekomme ich net raus.

Ka was ich davon malwieder halten soll. Tzzzz


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Die gesamte Verordnung lesen hilft, das ganze zu verstehen 

Sie ist zwar eigentlich dafür gedacht gewesen, im falle eines GAUs in Europa nicht völlig auf Importe angewiesen zu sein, die die Weltnahrungsreserven leer saugen würden und die Preise nebenbei Weltweit ins unbezahlbare steigen lassen würden. Allerdings wurde in der Verordnung nicht festgelegt, dass dieser GAU auch in der EU oder in Europa geschehen muss, da aus der Erfahrung von Tschernobyl die Atomwolken weit wandern können und diese Eingrenzung dann zu strikt sein könnte.

Nun ist der GAU passiert, und die Verordnung tritt somit automatisch in Kraft. Da das Territorium nicht eingegrenzt wurde, ist es somit für die Verordnung völlig egal ob dies in Europa oder am anderen Ende der Welt passiert ist, wodurch das ganze nun natürlich sehr unglücklich aussieht.

Nachrechnen hilft auch: Auch wenn die werte sehr hoch aussehen, es ist viel weniger als nun viele Menschen befürchten. Auch wenn Gewürze und Fischöl um das 20-fache gestiegen sind, so müsste man immer noch mehr als 300 Kilo davon zu sich nehmen, um auch nur auf den Wert einer einzigen Röntgenanalyse zu kommen

Ich bin kein großer Freund von Atomenergie aber dies hat mehr von Panikmache aufgrund einer sehr unglücklich formulierten Verordnung denn von reeller Information fürs Volk


----------



## rabe08 (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Da wird wild Panik gemacht um dann den ganzen Gläubigen z.B. Aluhütchen gegen die Strahlung zu verkaufen. Nur als Beispiel.


 
Du meinst, mein teurer Aluhut nützt gar nix?


----------



## Rocksteak (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Das ist wie immer reiner Aktionismus, typisch EU.


----------



## JeyP91 (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Du solltest dir die Kopp Online Seite mal genauer ansehen, bevor du sowas überhaupt postest.
> 
> _"Der Kopp Verlag e.K. ist ein deutscher Buchverlag und -versand mit Sitz in Rottenburg am Neckar, dessen Geschäftsinhaber Jochen Kopp ist. Der Verlag hat sich unter anderem auf Literatur aus dem Umfeld von* Esoterik, Verschwörungstheorien und Pseudowissenschaften spezialisiert.*"_ Quelle Wiki
> 
> ...


 
Ich gebe zu meine Recherche war echt nicht besonders gut was den Verlag angeht. Mir ist das nur wieder eingefallen als ich die News gelesen habe :/ Mein Fehler sorry...


----------



## Burner (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Bei der genannten Quelle (glücklicherweise gibt es noch Menschen, die diese Kunst beherrschen ) besteht allerdings "Diskussionsbedarf" (s. Wikipedia-Artikel + Diskussion).


----------



## rabe08 (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



Burner schrieb:


> Bei der genannten Quelle (glücklicherweise gibt es noch Menschen, die diese Kunst beherrschen ) besteht allerdings "Diskussionsbedarf" (s. Wikipedia-Artikel + Diskussion).


 
Ich möchte nur noch mal betonen, dass die "Koop-Quelle" ein Diskussionseinwurf ist, die nichts mit meiner Ursprungsquelle zu tun hat.


----------



## rabe08 (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Die gesamte Verordnung lesen hilft, das ganze zu verstehen
> 
> Sie ist zwar eigentlich dafür gedacht gewesen, im falle eines GAUs in Europa nicht völlig auf Importe angewiesen zu sein, die die Weltnahrungsreserven leer saugen würden und die Preise nebenbei Weltweit ins unbezahlbare steigen lassen würden. Allerdings wurde in der Verordnung nicht festgelegt, dass dieser GAU auch in der EU oder in Europa geschehen muss, da aus der Erfahrung von Tschernobyl die Atomwolken weit wandern können und diese Eingrenzung dann zu strikt sein könnte.
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip hast Du Recht, die nun erlaubten Grenzwerte sind weit weg von gefährlich. Allerdings ist diese Verordnung mal wieder ein Beispiel von schlecht gemachten Vorschriften. Die Konsequenzen sind absolut überflüssig.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (29. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Ich sag nur, warum nicht.

Müssen wenigstens weniger Fische daran glauben


----------



## Icejester (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



JeyP91 schrieb:


> Quelle: Deutsche Wetterstationen dürfen Strahlendaten nicht mehr veröffentlichen. Unabhängige Messwerte auf www.wisnewski.de - Kopp-Verlag


 
Ah, der Kopp-Verlag! Sozusagen die Wiege der seriösen Berichterstattung...


----------



## nyso (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Wie kommt ihr schon wieder auf den Kopp-Verlag?

Die Idioten haben darüber erst berichtet, als es in sämtlichen Blogs schon lange bekannt war

Man Man Man, Hauptsache man hat ein klares Feindbild, auch wenn man keine Ahnung hat


----------



## kenji_91 (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Einfach kein Sushi mehr essen....
Die Ostküste Japans ist eines der größten Produzenten von Sushi-Zutaten weltweit ...


----------



## WhackShit007 (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

hammerhart aber wundern tuts mich nicht. unsere nahrung ist übrigens ohnehin verseucht! fragt euch mal warum zivilisationskrankheiten nur in modernen zivilisationen auftreten.

bedingt topic (nur wegen hintergründen): YouTube - Welche Rolle spielt die Freimaurerei? Ewald Stadler 1/14


----------



## hfb (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Soll ich mein Alu-Hütchen jetzt aufsetzen oder nicht?


----------



## Verwalter (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Ich finde solche Meldungen wichtig. Es zeigt einmal mehr das uns alles von der EU diktiert wird. Sozusagen leben   wir in einer Diktatur.


----------



## Medcha (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

@Verwalter
Deinen Kommentar solltest du vielleicht löschen. Du hast offensichtlich keine Idee von einer Diktatur. Mein Bürgermeister beschliesst auch Dinge OHNE mich zu fragen. Mit Stalin oder Hitler hat sie dennoch nix zu tun. Du wärst gut beraten, wenn du dich etwas mit Politikgrundbegriffen beschäftigst, wenn du zu solchen Sachen Stellung nimmst. Meine ich nicht böse, will dir helfen.

Die Meldung ist krank, genau wie das Leben im Jahre 2011. Wir leben in einem großen Systemfehler... und wir werden bald den ersten BSOD haben... Wir haben ja nocht etwas Zeit, zu lernen wie man selbst anbaut(Nein, nicht nur Gras).


----------



## kühlprofi (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



thysol schrieb:


> Erst Crytek, jetzt die EU.


 lool sorry, aber der war gut


----------



## Myke13021 (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



hfb schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Soll ich mein Alu-Hütchen jetzt aufsetzen oder nicht?


 
Setz auf und wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, ich hätt hier noch nen passenden Ganzkörperschutzanzug rumliegen den ich dir seeeeehhhhr günstig, quasi zum Freundschaftspreis von nur €1999.99 überlassen könnte.


----------



## Gosu (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Die nächste Idee der EU wird folgende sein:
Nie wieder Gammelfleisch Skandale - Totes fleisch wird erst ab 3Monaten alter als ungenießbar bezeichnet (vorausgesetzt es wurde nicht gekühlt natürlich). Problem gelöst.


----------



## NetXSR (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Was leider viel schwerer wiegt im Kalkül (nicht von mir - TV), der Wirtschaftliche Schaden.
> Erinnert mich an Horrorszenarien Richtung, Zombiefilme. (Ich will da nicht ins Detail gehen nur um Meine Meinung zu untermauern...)


 
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass du gegen Zombies ankämpfen kannst.


----------



## nyso (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



Medcha schrieb:


> @Verwalter
> Deinen Kommentar solltest du vielleicht löschen. Du hast offensichtlich keine Idee von einer Diktatur. Mein Bürgermeister beschliesst auch Dinge OHNE mich zu fragen. Mit Stalin oder Hitler hat sie dennoch nix zu tun. Du wärst gut beraten, wenn du dich etwas mit Politikgrundbegriffen beschäftigst, wenn du zu solchen Sachen Stellung nimmst. Meine ich nicht böse, will dir helfen.
> 
> Die Meldung ist krank, genau wie das Leben im Jahre 2011. Wir leben in einem großen Systemfehler... und wir werden bald den ersten BSOD haben... Wir haben ja nocht etwas Zeit, zu lernen wie man selbst anbaut(Nein, nicht nur Gras).


 

Er hat leider mehr Recht als du ihm zugestehst.

Deinen Bürgermeister hast du demokratisch gewählt, und zumindest auf dem Papier vertritt er damit den Willen des Volkes. Die Eurokraten haben wir aber NICHT gewählt! Gut, das Parlament schon, nur haben die leider nix zu melden. Die Kommission bestimmt wo es lang geht, und die sind ungewählt. Die machen Gesetze, die unsere Regierung dann annehmen muss.
Demokratie ist das nicht.


----------



## owei (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



JeyP91 schrieb:


> Mhm das im Zusammenhang mit der Nachtricht, dass einigen deutschen Wetterstationen verboten wurde Strahlendaten zu veröffentlichen... Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass die Strahlung echt schlimm ist, wir das aber nicht so mitbekommen sollen - sei es jetzt durch Lebensmittelverknappung oder auch veröffentlichte Strahlenwerte.
> 
> Quelle: Deutsche Wetterstationen dürfen Strahlendaten nicht mehr veröffentlichen. Unabhängige Messwerte auf www.wisnewski.de - Kopp-Verlag


 
So ein Quatsch, die offiziellen Seiten sind alle online. Jetzt sind die Verschwörungstheoretiker wieder übereifrig. Die aktuellen Messergebnisse gibts hier:

Spurenmessstelle Schauinsland bzw. http://odlinfo.bfs.de/
und weil wir Ösis immer schon Angst vor Atomkraftwerken hatten gibts das auch bei uns Lebensministerium.at - Messwerte aus dem Strahlenfrühwarnsystem 

Übrigens japanische Lebenmittel zu vermeiden ist einfach. Beim Disconter wirst überhaupt keine finden!


----------



## xdevilx (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

wetten der blog fuzzi issn Grüner

alles nur Panikmache
und die menschen sind dumm genug und lassen sich auch noch  antreiben

siehe den verkauf von jodtabletten der wirklich springhaft ansteigt  beste beispiel dafür wie dumm die menschen doch sind. den das künstliche jog is   nämlich nicht unbedingt unschädlich
vorallem wenns grundlos gefressen wird

aber who cares. je mehr menschen  abnippeln umso mehr bleibt für andere schlaue bürger


----------



## El Sativa (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

und wen wundert das? mich nicht. es ist doch selbstverständlich, das dort oben nur entscheidungen getroffen werden, die der masse zugute kommen. der masse geld, die auf deren konten liegt.
ich selber halte von den regierungen und den wirtschaftsunternehmen nichts mehr. es sind ausbeuter und taschenspieler. sie lügen und sie betrügen und handeln so, das ich nurnoch dazu sage; das hat die menscheit nicht anders verdient. dieser planet ist besser ohne den virus "mensch" dran.
und nun dieser atom"unfall". schade um die unschuldigen, aber es war klar, das wieder was großes passiert und es war klar, das wieder versagt wird.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Also die Fische. Fischmehl unter anderem in Marken Chips, selbst nachschauen im Supermarkt Eures Vertrauens.
Kühe, da hieß es auch mal die bekommen Fischmehl beigemengt. Skandale wie mit den Hühnern zeigen auch wie gut das überwacht wird.
...


----------



## Eckism (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

Die EU handelt in unserem Interesse!

Leucht- äh Fischstäbchen sind billiger als ne Taschenlampe, von daher können wir alle sparen.....


----------



## Einstein (30. März 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*

äh Lebensmittelknappheit??? 1 promill der Lebensmittelimporte von Deutschland (oder wars EU??) kommen aus Japan!

naja Bürokratie halt! Ich glaub aber auch kaum, dass im Moment Lebensmittel aus Japan gekauft werden!


----------



## Hansaplast (5. April 2011)

*AW: WTF - EU trifft erste Maßnahmen wegen Atomkatastrophe in Japan*



Eckism schrieb:


> Die EU handelt in unserem Interesse!



...und der TÜV auch! 

Atomkraft


----------

